# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Slaapproblemen veroorzaken fybromyalgie

## FRANCOIS580

*﻿Fibromyalgie, door velen beschouwd als een welvaartsziekte die zich vooral manifesteert in je bewegingsapparaat en behoort tot de uitgebreide reuma- familie, maakt jaarlijks meer slachtoffers. Nu al bijna twintig procent van onze bevolking krijgt ermee te kampen. Tegen dit koppige fibro- beestje is weinig kruid gewassen. Wetenschappers kwamen nu tot de vaststelling dat diegenen die kampen met ernstige slaapproblemen een groter vormen. Maar wat is fibromyalgie nu precies, wat zijn de oorzaken van deze aandoening die zelfs door artsen nog te weinig ernstig wordt genomen? Hoe kun je de symptomen van fibromyalgie verzachten, en wat is de beste behandeling?* 


*(Francois580)*


Dit recent en grootschalig wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar de oorzaken van fibromyalgie, werd georganiseerd door de onderzoekers van de Norwegian University of Science and Technology. Maar liefst dertienduizend vrouwen van alle leeftijden namen er aan deel. Allen waren bij aanvang van het onderzoek kerngezond. Na een periode van tien jaar werd bij zo'n vierhonderd vrouwen fibromyalgie vastgesteld. Het aantal patiënten met deze reumatische aandoening was veruit het grootst bij diegenen die met slaapproblemen hadden af te rekenen. De bijzonder pijnlijke ziekte kwam het meest voor bij vrouwen ouder dan 45.


*Reuma van de weke delen*﻿ 


﻿De gevolgen van fibromyalgie zijn vooral voelbaar in je spieren, pezen en bindweefsels, en wordt hoofdzakelijk gekenmerkt door chronische pijnen die zich overal in je lichaam kunnen voordoen. Spierstijfheid in vooral nek, schouders en (lage) rug, in je bekkengordel en verder in zowat alle mogelijke ledematen zijn de belangrijkste symptomen. Slachtoffers van fibromyalgie vertonen een verhoogde drukpuntgevoeligheid op een aantal specifieke punten verspreid over hun ganse lichaam. In medisch vakjargon noemt men deze 'tender points', plaatselijk verhoogde spanningstoestanden in spieren, pezen en weefsels. Fibromyalgiepatiënten hebben bij dit alles ook met heel wat nevenverschijnselen als chronische vermoeidheidsproblemen, chronische hoofdpijn, ochtendstijfheid, een verstoorde darmtransit, angst, chronische stress, gevoeligheid voor temperatuurswisselingen en... slaaploosheidsproblemen af te rekenen. Is er geen onderliggende oorzaak voor het ontstaan van fibromyalgie, dan kan deze zelfs niet eens via röntgen- en/of bloedonderzoek vastgesteld worden*.../...*


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...romyalgie.html

----------

